# Another question for you all!



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

What do you do to keep your house smelling good when you have so many animals living in it too?! I have 2 dogs, and 7 cats all in the house, and I especially think the dogs are a big contribitor to the stink in here than the cats! LOL! I scoop the cats boxes every morning, and change them once a week, and I wash the dog blankets once a week, plus I clean the whole house once a week including scrubbing the cat boxes, and the scoops. But the dogs always have that doggy odor. I've tried plug ins, candles, febreeze, and right now I have one of the glade things that spray every so many minutes. I know Dilly my stud of course is also a source of the stink, but he doesn't spray in his area, its his litter which I scoop when I'm home to get to it right away.
So any suggestions?
Thanks all. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I guess it depends on your general living conditions. I have 2 dogs and 2 cats, my cats are allowed to go outside during the day so the glass door is cracked just enough for them to get through, and then there is a big stick in the jamb. I use wood pellets for kitty litter and a home made screen system. The wood is good smelling, and it's not the one they sell for cat litter, this is a 40# bag used for horse stalls,and costs like $5.00, my dogs don't have an odor as they are fed a raw diet and I vacuum a couple times a week and I have a lot of wood floors, but I also have febreeze plug ins:wink:.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I have 2 un-neutered male dogs and they get to stinking up my house everyday. Owen gets bad gas on occassions and Titus just always smells like he rolls in poo. (wouldn't suprise me if he does!) I vaccum the floors 2-4 times a week and I have a fabreeze plug in that changes smells ever now and then. I only wash the dogs blankets once a month as they only sleep in their crates when I am not home. When I get home they all go outside and I clean up then I let them back in and they play for a while before going to bed for the night. The only times that i have problems with smell are when Owen is having a gas day and Titus has rolled in something.  Owen is also on a raw diet and I am thinking about putting Titus on one as I cannot afford 2 40# bags of dog food a month at $45+ a bag!! I do not have any experience with cats as I believe that cats should be outside animals (just my opinion, nobody has to agree!) but I would say that your cats might be spraying/peeing somewhere in the house and check to see if your dogs are trying to cover it up with their smell/pee.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I use FeBreeze on the sofas. Yankee candles. Also I put the pet fresh powder on and carpet I have I have mostly wood floors and I have ceramic in the kitchen. Yep you can tell its a 4 doggy home but I do vacumn every day if not every other! I have a large rug over the wood floor in the family room so I use that pet fresh alot haha! But the only problem with this is when The youngest dog was a pupy I did not use it he seemed to be sneezing alot from it so gave it up for a while now hes a year and 1/2 and he's fine with it. Also I have diffusers in the house to make a nice scent. And wash the ceramic floors with Mr. Clean or pinesol but then you get that pine smell through out haha! 
Its a never ending battle. I have a sign at my front door that reads "If you want to see me come on in If you want to see thte house make an appointment! It works! HAHA!:biggrin:


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I keep getting mixed answers, it goes both ways. Some people say they bath their dogs a couple tmes a week. yikes! I think alot of it depends on the food, and the cleanliness of the dogs too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Abby's mom said:


> Thanks guys. I keep getting mixed answers, it goes both ways. Some people say they bath their dogs a couple tmes a week. yikes! I think alot of it depends on the food, and the cleanliness of the dogs too.


Wow I can't believe some people can bathe their dogs this often! I thought that would hurt the oils in their skin! Oh well if they want to guess its their choice! Gee I don't bathe them but wow once every other month if that haha! I just dont becasue I want not to strip their natural oils! I don't treally think they are that stinky but then again I live with them haha!:smile:


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats what I thought too, she said she uses a conditioner and that really helps.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I also have conditioner for the dogs but then I still think with dogs that is excessive washing! Gee I have dyed hair (only my hairdresser knows for sure hahahahaha:biggrin anyway my hair I wash it every other day and condiition like crazy still gets dryed out! Well you know with people some you can voice your opinion that they may be excessively doing somehting they either listen or they don't. This person I think has OCD!haha:smile:


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL! Probably, and who has time to bathe their dog that often?!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We've got three dogs, a huge Shepherd mix, and a Beagle and a Corgi, all males. The beagle is not neutered. (they can not sedate him due to his epilepsy) We just vacuume every day, sometimes twice, including the furniture. (I'm also a neat freak, though) I do bathe my dogs about once a week, though. I use a shampoo that does not strip the oils from their fur (John Paul) and smells really good. They also go to work wtih me at a doggy daycare multiple times a week, though so they can get dirty pretty fast. 
I use febreeze but not excessively. 
Our house doesn't have a doggy smell at all. None of the boys are gassy at all, though. 
I guess I have time to bathe them so often because I can do it on the clock at work. lol


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have 2 Great Danes. 9 year old Abby hasn't had a bath in 5 years. 4 year old Thor has never had a bath in his life. They are inside most of the time but do have access to the out side and I take them walking for 1 1/2 miles/day through the woods. They have absolutely no odor. It his the prey model raw diet that keeps the smell away. It's the garbage in kibble that causes a dog to have odor. Put your dog on a raw diet and odor will be gone in 2 weeks as will bad breath.

Neither of my cats have had a bath in their lives and they are rawfed also. No odor from them.

None of my dogs or cats poo stinks either. Theye could be pooing all over the house and if you didn't see it, you wouldn't know it. BTW: None of them poo in the house. :smile:


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to stick with the dry food, but there has to be a decent one that doesn't cause problems. I have Eagle Pack, Diamond products, including Chicken Soup Natural Balance, and of course Iams, Science diet, and Purina available in my area. I can also get Evo, Innova from a private dealer in the area.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Abby's mom said:


> I want to stick with the dry food, but there has to be a decent one that doesn't cause problems. I have Eagle Pack, Diamond products, including Chicken Soup Natural Balance, and of course Iams, Science diet, and Purina available in my area. I can also get Evo, Innova from a private dealer in the area.


I would start with getting rid of the diamond and the Iams. I would also suggest that you not use the Purina. Of all of those choices you should go with the Evo and the Innova. All the others have toxins and bad raps attached to them. 
Other then the food, just cleaning to keep the smell away. Do you have a yard that the dogs can stay in while you clean and make the house pretty? I know that when I clean the house I have to put the dogs outside because if I don't they will just pull out all the toys that I just put away and play all over where I just cleaned! :tongue:


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL Yes they actullay have a big pen that they could live in, but Abby barks all night long, so I just keep them in the house. I haven't fed Iams since the big recall, and I'm kinda leary about the diamond too. They don't seem to the like the diamond naturals at all really, so thats when I mixed in the other 2 foods.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I have given Brian a bath maybe 3 times, 2 of those were fighting fleas.. He doesn't smell at all.. He actually stinks worse after he gets wet, be it for a bath or a swim. I just feed him a healthy diet and keep him exercised. Believe it or not, it also helps to keep them brushed. Keep the loose fur from accumalating and holding odors. But, it sounds like you're pretty atiment in keeping the house clean, so I don't know why you are having problems except for the cats' litter box(es). My mom says she has to clean the litter box with soap and water every other week and she sprinkles the bottom of the box with baking soda or powder or whichever of the two eliminate odors.. 

My pup is also neutered, but I don't know how much this changes anything...?


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

Postal said:


> I have given Brian a bath maybe 3 times, 2 of those were fighting fleas.. He doesn't smell at all.. He actually stinks worse after he gets wet, be it for a bath or a swim. I just feed him a healthy diet and keep him exercised. Believe it or not, it also helps to keep them brushed. Keep the loose fur from accumalating and holding odors. But, it sounds like you're pretty atiment in keeping the house clean, so I don't know why you are having problems except for the cats' litter box(es). My mom says she has to clean the litter box with soap and water every other week and she sprinkles the bottom of the box with baking soda or powder or whichever of the two eliminate odors..
> 
> My pup is also neutered, but I don't know how much this changes anything...?


 I figured out the smell is from Nova's ears. She must have a yeast infection. I just thought it was because theres so many animals in the house. I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

well, ifn it wuz in my cabin, we wood git rid of dem nasty kats. Tater, Lucy, and Blu swims in da creek and sleeps on the front porch at nite. R house don't smell cept when Maw makes up a pot of chitlins. Me and da dawgs go fisnin win she duz dat! And Iz fris dem cat fish up in sum corn meel and old Tater and Blu start ta howlin, throwin dair heads backs and singin to da heavens. And Litel Lucy come by and sits rite beside me and smiles. Day gitza belley full of dem catfish too. Den win we iz all dun, we goez back to da cabin and sleeps out on da porch.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed Rocky Orijen and he doesn't have any doggie smell at all except the few times when I wash him. Then he smells like a wet dog. I have switched Chelsy to Innova Senior and the only time she smells now is when I go out of town and leave her to be babysat by my son. Then she gets upset and throws up and it gets in her beard and she stinks. Lhasa's are perfectly able to throw up on demand whenever they get mad or upset! 
I will warn everyone not to dry their doggie blankets with a Bounce dryer sheet. When I was working I had several clients brink in their dogs with allergic reactions to it and last month my mother-in-law called me because her poodle was broken out in a rash and spitting up and scratching. After we eliminated her diet and put her on just plain chicken for a week she didnt' get any better. Finally I asked if she changed her detergent and she said no but she did start doing the doggie blankets with Bounce sheets. As soon as she washed everything again without dryer sheets, the dog got better. We don't use any of that or even detergents with perfumes or colors on the dogs blankets here.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That's verry useful info for most people who have sensitive dogs. I never really have thought about it because I chose not to use that stuff on my dog ware.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't use dryer sheets or anything with perfumes or dyes in them for me or the dogs stuff. It just makes it easier that way so I don't have to worry as much about allergies.


----------

